# Amnesia Tinder Adventures Pt.3 (POST DATE)



## Amnesia (Sep 22, 2020)

*First off I want to make it clear I don't make these threads to brag. The points of these threads are
1. To give members here a real life story example on how I escalate on dates to sex*
_*2. To give members here any red pills that real Tinder using females drop on my dates
3. To give members here hope that even if oldcels like me can bang young hot women, so don't stress if it takes longer than you wish to get your surgeries*_


*21 Years old*
























*Date Overview

While she was on the way over to my house she called me to tell me she was running late, I think my voice was shaking a bit or I sounded really nervous cause she was like "are you ok, is everything ok?" I think she could sense the aspie in me tbh. She called a second time and asked if I was ok and if I had Covid or anything, I said no and told her where to park when she got to my place. I went out to meet her and hopped in her car to help her find a parking place, immediately she was smiling and didn't seem weirded out.

We get inside my apartment, she's wearing grey leggings, form fitting ones that like go up the butt crack so u can see the outline of the butt crack when the girl is wearing them, she's wearing a white loose t shirt too. She tells me she had to wear casual lounging clothes to make her parents non suspect anything since she told them she was just going over to a female friends house to sleep over. We sit on my couch and chat, I pour us a drink (vodka and cranberry.)

She tells me she broke up with her BF 3 weeks ago and this is the first date shes been on. Her BF situation was, she was friends and ONLY friends with him (never did they hook up) for 2 years and one night they were drunk and made out and then dated from there. They moved in together and things got progressively worse. He cheated on her once, and he was a bum, she ended up having to cover his rent a lot. She said the sex wasn't even good. He was a white guy and SHORTER than her, she said he would make a big deal out of it when she wore high heels. When I pressed her about if height was a big deal to her in a man she said because of HIM she now has a height requirement where the guy MUST BE taller than her when she's wearing heels. (she is 5'7'' barefoot.)

We keep talking she asks about me and I tell her the (false) story of how I was a male stripper in Vegas and performed at bachelorette parties. IMMEDIATELY she perks up and starts fanning herself saying wow that's hot, and that she now wants another drink. She is clearly VERY interested and visibly more turned on now that I said that. She is listening to my (false) stories about how I would dress up in various outfits like construction worker, police, firefighter and dance. She makes another comment about it being hotter in my apartment. 

Just FYI at this point we are sitting across each other on the same couch no physical contact at all, we're just chatting and laughing, good vibes.
The subject changes to tv shows, general interests. She says she hates the USA cause of muh Trump and racist white people. She wants to move out of the US, when I ask where she says Iceland or New Zealand, or Spain. We talk about tv shows and both like The Office so we agree to go into my bedroom to watch an episode.

In my bedroom we're laying on my bed still chatting casually, an episode is playing but we're not paying attention but chatting. This is where I make my move, I look at her leggings and say wow those look really comfortable as I stroke the leggings up her legs towards her pussy and she says that they are verrrrry comfy. I just lean in right there and start making out. Things escalate from there hard and our clothes are coming off. When we get to the underwear she is wearing these very sexy victorias secret lingerie. I make a comment about her wearing them, she says she wanted to go all out for me once she knew I was real.

My shirt comes off and she makes a comment about how she is not surprised I was a stripper and how sexy I am. Foreplay happens, I eat her out first, she is shaking from it all, she says she never gets this sensitive so quick before. I eat her out till she cums, maybe 7 minutes. Then I come up and she wants to suck me, she sucks me for 5 minutes or so and we go to fuck. She puts up a light hesitation as she sees I'm about to put it in with no condom. she says "do u have any STD's, I reply never have." I put it in raw. About 5 minutes into it I ask if shes on birth control and she says no "just pull out and cum in my mouth."

We fuck for the next few hours on and off, she says she came total 6 times through the night. I came twice on her boobs and in her mouth once, she swallowed. She said I was big and it hurt when I went too deep. One time I told her I was about to cum and she said just do it in her, and she'll get the plan B pill after (lol whore) I said naw and pulled out.

She went to sleep and I was awake so I snuck out to my front room and went on my laptop till she woke up the next morning. We fucked again and she left





General redpills dropped/ misc comments


TBH I am sorry I actually made that thread asking you guys for questions so late that I didnt have time to read it befoer she came over, I will try to ask those questions to the next girl


10 minutes into the meeting her she made a comment about the first text we exchanged that I didnt have an iphone and that I should get one
Shes 21 been in 2 relationships dunno her slay count, it didn't come up organically
She has done 2 FFF threesomes, likes how women eat out better than men
Says I was "probably the biggest" cock she's taken (I am running off viagra and cialis same time) my cock is 7.25 x 5.2 
She lost virginity at 15
Shes never done hard drugs
She hates trump, hates white people, hates conservatives, talked about her ethnic studies class
Is a vegan and believes ants have souls
She is against plastic surgery for men and says only boob jobs and tummy tucks are acceptable
She has only dated white guys, but has slept with other hispanic guys, she didnt mention any other races
She has a vibrator and the most she masturbated in a day was 3 times. 
Her fav type of porn is gangbang hardcore stuff
She liked to be dominated during sex, some rough stuff (not hardcore) BUT ALL WOMEN LOVE THIS, why do I even mention it anymore
She said nothing is more annoying than a short man who acts tough, overcompensating for his shortness
She thinks white privilege is real
She said she would be open to polyamory 
Oldest guy she was ever with was 24 (not including me)
She also said girls squirting is just them peeing, and not real

I remember telling her a story about my last breakup and how I copped with cideo games and masturbating for weeks, she laughed and said "thats prob what my ex is doing rn, as I am fucking u." BRUTAL



EDIT/ADDITIONS: 

Dog pill, she has 4 dogs, they are rescues from the street, 2 are Pitbull mixes
ADDITIONAL NOTE: All 3 of the girls I have fucked in the last 4 days have told me that they like facial hair like I have in my pics, I have shaved every time these girls have come over. Maybe facial hair pill is real*.* Maybe I shouldnt clean shave. I've been doing it cause of the younger demographic of women I have been going for, but even these 18/19/21 year olds seem to have a preference for facial hair (at least a stated preference) *@Kade @Oldcel






*AS ALWAYS I WILL UPDATE THE THREAD IF I REMEMBER MORE

TELL ME IF U GUYS LIKE THE LONG DETAILED STORY, OR IS IT TOO LONG (POLL)*


----------



## penis3 (Sep 22, 2020)

first

hates "white people" but fucks white chad


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Sep 22, 2020)

*time to get my daily cortisol spike by reading*


----------



## bladeeout (Sep 22, 2020)

These are good content and informative but still make me suicidal


----------



## alligatordude (Sep 22, 2020)

"You're so cute"

so shes comparing you to a puppy
never began for you amnesiacel


----------



## Truemaxxer (Sep 22, 2020)

read half and ngl sounds like some reddit larp story


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *First off I want to make it clear I don't make these threads to brag. The points of these threads are
> 1. To give members here a real life story example on how I escalate on dates to sex*
> _*2. To give members here any red pills that real Tinder using females drop on my dates
> 3. To give members here hope that even if oldcels like me can bang young hot women, so don't stress if it takes longer than you wish to get your surgeries*_
> ...


Pearls before swine, bunch of jealous incels cucks on here not super liking this high quality post. keep posting I love these threads, since even good looking non-NT people can struggle to turn matches into lays and seeing exactly how you do it really helps


----------



## penis3 (Sep 22, 2020)

read whole thing and would read again

in the future keep the same amount of detail


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 22, 2020)

Truemaxxer said:


> read half and ngl sounds like some reddit larp story


I would live stream my dates with hidden cameras on Twitch but I think that's illegal

This story is 100 percent real


But I admit when I write it out it sounds cringe


----------



## Suave (Sep 22, 2020)

sorry, i voted yes because im sleep deprived and cant function, but i read the whole thing, its perfect length, not too short, not too long, whatever amount of people vote its too long, subtract one (me), THIS IS LIFE OR DEATH I DIDNT MEAN IT FORGIVE ME


----------



## Chad.In.Incel.Body (Sep 22, 2020)

Its overrr


----------



## gaymidget (Sep 22, 2020)

fuuuck, the ex bf comment. Bros, I am gonna ascend no matter what. I am gonna roidmaxx, height fraud max, beardmaxx and tanmaxx.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 22, 2020)

How often do they hit you up to meet again? Do you ever meetup with sluts like this again? Do you prefer fucking them at your own place or their place?


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Sep 22, 2020)

Good thread


----------



## lordgandy2000 (Sep 22, 2020)

penis3 said:


> first
> 
> hates "white people" but fucks white chad


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 22, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> How often do they hit you up to meet again? Do you ever meetup with sluts like this again? Do you prefer fucking them at your own place or their place?



The last 2 girls I fucked (the ones I made threads about) have been blowing up my phone to hang out again and I have been giving these hoes THE ONE WORD RESPONSES the way they do to guys.

I might hang out with them again, but it will be on my time when I am horny


----------



## alligatordude (Sep 22, 2020)

*She is against plastic surgery for men*

over for you amnesiacel

send her a picture of the real you before surgeries and laugh at her



*also *i saw a thread where u claimed 8 inches on viagara

then another thread after that you claimed 7.5 inches

and now on this thread its 7.25 inches

bro ur dick is shrinking really quick soon enough you will be 5 inches


----------



## brainded (Sep 22, 2020)

I came
Who needs porn now?


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 22, 2020)

greatest novels writer of our times


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 22, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> *She is against plastic surgery for men*
> 
> over for you amnesiacel
> 
> ...



it's not consistent when using the drugs. That plus diet or if ur tired or whatever also effects max hardness. I have fucked 3 girls in the last 4 days and not getting any sleep, my erections are not gnna be consistent. I try to give the most recent measurements of what my cock currently is reaching when erect


However I will say CIALIS is way better than viagra for me. I highly reccomend Cialis, keeps me hard for these long sessions


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> it's not consistent when using the drugs. That plus diet or if ur tired or whatever also effects max hardness. I have fucked 3 girls in the last 4 days and not getting any sleep, my erections are not gnna be consistent. I try to give the most recent measurements of what my cock currently is reaching when erect
> 
> 
> However I will say CIALIS is way better than viagra for me. I highly reccomend Cialis, keeps me hard for these long sessions


Either life of chad or larp tbh


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> it's not consistent when using the drugs. That plus diet or if ur tired or whatever also effects max hardness. I have fucked 3 girls in the last 4 days and not getting any sleep, my erections are not gnna be consistent. I try to give the most recent measurements of what my cock currently is reaching when erect
> 
> 
> However I will say CIALIS is way better than viagra for me. I highly reccomend Cialis, keeps me hard for these long sessions


have you tried bathmate or a penispump device?


----------



## NothingCanStopMe (Sep 22, 2020)

This should become a new forum section 


Story time with Amnesia


----------



## alligatordude (Sep 22, 2020)

i think women when they reach age of around 18 they start liking the right amount of facial hair

girls around 16 who wanna fuck eboys will think ur a rat


----------



## Deleted member 2788 (Sep 22, 2020)

threads like this makes me want to be single lol


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> The last 2 girls I fucked (the ones I made threads about) have been blowing up my phone to hang out again and I have been giving these hoes THE ONE WORD RESPONSES the way they do to guys.
> 
> I might hang out with them again, but it will be on my time when I am horny


serves them right. Good to hear though that you can easily get them addicted to you like that. Disproves the idea that bluepillers like to say that casual sex can not be the key to relationships.


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Sep 22, 2020)

Suifuel 
What age did u get ur first surgery btw?


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *She said nothing is more annoying than a short man who *








mentioned it despite height not even being the conversation did she


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 22, 2020)

did u ask her about the racepill?


----------



## MansNotHot (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> The last 2 girls I fucked (the ones I made threads about) have been blowing up my phone to hang out again and I have been giving these hoes THE ONE WORD RESPONSES the way they do to guys.
> 
> I might hang out with them again, but it will be on my time when I am horny


*CHAD*


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 22, 2020)

have you asked if body does matter?


----------



## wasted (Sep 22, 2020)

Meanwhile what I was doing:
*


Spoiler: Click



0


*


----------



## Gazzamogga (Sep 22, 2020)

dn rd but voted option 1 anyway


----------



## xefo (Sep 22, 2020)

This is someones future wife


----------



## MrMeeseeksLookAtM (Sep 22, 2020)

Fucking BRUTAL post for sub 6.5 men 
Fuckkkk I would exchange my family and good friends for fucking prime pussy so easy 
FUCK


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> One time I told her I was about to cum and she said just do it in her, and she'll get the plan B pill after (lol whore) I said naw and pulled out


Lmao, from caring about STDs to wanting your seed


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 22, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> This is someones future wife


Absolutely disgusting

Some guy will take her out for like 5 dates first and spend money before she gives him a handjob, meanwhile ....


----------



## MrMeeseeksLookAtM (Sep 22, 2020)

@Amnesia did you wear lifts? Contacts?


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 22, 2020)

MrMeeseeksLookAtM said:


> @Amnesia did you wear lifts? Contacts?


yes both, 4 inch lifts and blue contacts


----------



## xefo (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Absolutely disgusting
> 
> Some guy will take her out for like 5 dates first and spend money before she gives him a handjob, meanwhile ....


Indeed man, honestly I wanted a family and kids, jfl at even the thought of that now


----------



## xefo (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> yes both, 4 inch lifts and blue contacts


jeez, what shoes do you fit 4 inch lifts into?


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 22, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Indeed man, honestly I wanted a family and kids, jfl at even the thought of that now


LOL if u ever date a girl who has ever had TInder account tbh



And to ppl who say I am larping or faking this story, I srsly dont get it. This story is pretty tame, girls get fucked and have ONSs on TInder all the time, this isnt even blackpill its redpill 101


----------



## xefo (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> LOL if u ever date a girl who has ever had TInder account tbh
> 
> 
> 
> And to ppl who say I am larping or faking this story, I srsly dont get it. This story is pretty tame, girls get fucked and have ONSs on TInder all the time, this isnt even blackpill its redpill 101


yeh man, these stories are fuel for my ascension

don't stop making them they're fr rlly interesting

out of interest what is your economic situation like?


----------



## Terminator2009 (Sep 22, 2020)

*Is a vegan and believes ants have souls* 
*Dog pill, she has 4 dogs, they are rescues from the street, 2 are Pitbull mixes* 
xdd
btw what vidya do u play


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> LOL if u ever date a girl who has ever had TInder account tbh
> 
> 
> 
> And to ppl who say I am larping or faking this story, I srsly dont get it. This story is pretty tame, girls get fucked and have ONSs on TInder all the time, this isnt even blackpill its redpill 101


I think people think it goes from tinder to date to sex after x amount of dates. So when you post consistent tinder to sex stories it’s off putting for people that are made to go on x amount of dates for a chance


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 22, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> yeh man, these stories are fuel for my ascension
> 
> don't stop making them they're fr rlly interesting
> 
> out of interest what is your economic situation like?



self employed stock trader, work from home, live alone




Vvvvxxxx said:


> I think people think it goes from tinder to date to sex after x amount of dates. So when you post consistent tinder to sex stories it’s off putting for people that are made to go on x amount of dates for a chance




To be fair I have girls Ive messaged on Tinder that I invite over and they want to first meet at a public place. I am putting those girls on the back burner and rn am just filtering the ones that are most DTF for these slaying stories. I am running an experiment RN to see how many girls I cn fuck in how short a time now that I just remade my tinder 


These string of threads is NOT my typical week, I am exhausted already after 3 dates


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Sep 22, 2020)

Why are you even on this forum


----------



## Terminator2009 (Sep 22, 2020)

Trungvu said:


> Why are you even on this forum


Autism


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> She has a vibrator and the most she masturbated in a day was 3 times.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Sep 22, 2020)

OP has been fully in the mood to destroy bluepilled greycels recently


----------



## alligatordude (Sep 22, 2020)

Seriously amnesia?







this is the picture you supply us? that isnt even a human

thats a filtered makeup faceapp android woman

like thats literally filtered all the way


i suspect this woman is gross


----------



## Jagged0 (Sep 22, 2020)

penis3 said:


> first
> 
> hates "white people" but fucks white chad


Ethnics to women are like pets they want to protect them to come off like a saint but in normal situations would never fuck them unless they're mentally ill.


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Sep 22, 2020)

bro arent you disgusted to lick girls pussies? even after being so blackpilled? some other dude had his dick on the same spot you licked


----------



## MrMeeseeksLookAtM (Sep 22, 2020)

@Amnesia Do you know any colored contacts for black eyed cels that look real? Slight lighter brown?


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> self employed stock trader, work from home,


I don’t believe this. For one, I think I saw in other threads you said you worked in a bar?

But more importantly,

It’s extremely difficult to make a living trading stocks at home. Essentially everyone that claims they do this are usually hucksters that are trying to advertise their “secrets.”

People working in finance that do that usually work at investment firms and make a salary out of it.

I don’t know if the youngcels on here understand how difficult it is to consistently turn a profit trading stocks.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 22, 2020)

MrMeeseeksLookAtM said:


> @Amnesia Do you know any colored contacts for black eyed cels that look real? Slight lighter brown?




these 100 percent are the most real contcts for rlly dark brown eyes, they lighten them up to brown and look realistic.









Siesta Black Cloud Gray


Color : Gray | Lens Diameter : 14.0 mm | Graphic Diameter : 13.4 mm | Base Curve : 8.5 mm | Packaging : 1 Pair ( 2 lenses ) in the box package | Material : PC hydrogel | Moisture Agent: PC Moisture | Water content : 38% | Manufacture Technology : Cast molding method | Replacement : 6 Months




colorcl.com


----------



## Gren (Sep 22, 2020)

Mogs me hard.
How much time for 99+ likes on Tinder?


----------



## MrMeeseeksLookAtM (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> these 100 percent are the most real contcts for rlly dark brown eyes, they lighten them up to brown and look realistic.


Thanks bro, I got the link, keep it going!


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 22, 2020)

abmonger said:


> I don’t believe this. For one, I think I saw in other threads you said you worked in a bar?
> 
> But more importantly,
> 
> ...


I got that part time job literally JUST to be social and put myself out there.

If u are super autistic and high IQ and analytical and disciplined u can be profitable in trading




Gren said:


> Mogs me hard.
> How much time for 99+ likes on Tinder?



8 hrs or so


----------



## Deleted member 7521 (Sep 22, 2020)

Salludon needs to make threads like this

@Salludon


----------



## fogdart (Sep 22, 2020)

Dick coppers on suicide watch "muh 7 inches is average" gtfoh. What seems fishy about these stories is that you come multiple times with every girl you fuck. At age 32, coming 3 times with 3 different girls in 4 days seems very unlikely even on viagra and cialis. Also, why do you color the background of the pictures you post? Lastly, ask to see the ex-bfs or FWBs of the babes you fuck to know whether you mog them PSL-wise.


----------



## Over (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *First off I want to make it clear I don't make these threads to brag. The points of these threads are
> 1. To give members here a real life story example on how I escalate on dates to sex*
> _*2. To give members here any red pills that real Tinder using females drop on my dates
> 3. To give members here hope that even if oldcels like me can bang young hot women, so don't stress if it takes longer than you wish to get your surgeries*_
> ...


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 22, 2020)

fogdart said:


> Dick coppers on suicide watch "muh 7 inches is average" gtfoh. What seems fishy about these stories is that you come multiple times with every girl you fuck. At age 32, coming 3 times with 3 different girls in 4 days seems very unlikely even on viagra and cialis. Also, why do you color the background of the pictures you post? Lastly, ask to see the ex-bfs or FWBs of the babes you fuck to know whether you mog them PSL-wise.



Yeah these last few girls would make me believe 7 inches actually is pretty above average cause they are acting like I am a sex god for some reason.

Im healthy and fit male who lifts and takes a million supplements and am on high does of viagra and cialis AND its over the course of like 5 hours. Cumming twice is fucking normal idiot.

I color the background of these photos so no one can reverse google search the pics and doxx me


----------



## MadVisionary (Sep 22, 2020)

Dn read


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Some guy will take her out for like 5 dates first and spend money before she gives him a handjob, meanwhile ....



Even more brutal is this can be said for almost every woman if you're anything below Chadlite, no matter what her SMV is.


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 22, 2020)

Over said:


> View attachment 686275
> View attachment 686276
> View attachment 686277


----------



## Over (Sep 22, 2020)

abmonger said:


> View attachment 686287







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## wristcel (Sep 22, 2020)

Over said:


> View attachment 686292
















imagine HIS slaying stories!! THAT would be blackpill shit!


----------



## fogdart (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah these last few girls would make me believe 7 inches actually is pretty above average cause they are acting like I am a sex god for some reason.
> 
> Im healthy and fit male who lifts and takes a million supplements and am on high does of viagra and cialis AND its over the course of like 5 hours. Cumming twice is fucking normal idiot.
> 
> I color the background of these photos so no one can reverse google search the pics and doxx me


Maybe you can dispel the dick myth on this forum because you're a forum chad. What doses of viagra and cialis are you taking together? are you not getting any headaches?


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah these last few girls would make me believe 7 inches actually is pretty above average cause they are acting like I am a sex god for some reason.
> 
> Im healthy and fit male who lifts and takes a million supplements and am on high does of viagra and cialis AND its over the course of like 5 hours. Cumming twice is fucking normal idiot.
> 
> I color the background of these photos so no one can reverse google search the pics and doxx me


I’m thinking of taking cialis. When you take it are you hard consistently or it just makes it easier to get hard on command?


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 22, 2020)

Vvvvxxxx said:


> I’m thinking of taking cialis. When you take it are you hard consistently or it just makes it easier to get hard on command?



Any sort of aurosal gets ya rock hard, takes very little effort to get and stay hard. Makes it easy for them to ride u for a long time, even post cum ur still pretty hard


----------



## JustBeCurry (Sep 22, 2020)

literally so over for manlets


----------



## Deleted member 5052 (Sep 22, 2020)

Chad or not i really appreciate your informative threads with genuine intention of helping others about women nature


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 22, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> have you asked if body does matter?


I asked her physically if she had a type and she said it was more about emotional connection. I pushed harder and got her to admit that ok she has a type, "white gys" and I pushed harder about her short ex BF and she then also finally said ok he has to be taller than me wearing heels. She made no mention about body. BUT she did comment on how nice mine was so obv they notice a lean fit body


----------



## Jagged0 (Sep 22, 2020)

How do men treat you @Amnesia


----------



## fogdart (Sep 22, 2020)

Vvvvxxxx said:


> I’m thinking of taking cialis. When you take it are you hard consistently or it just makes it easier to get hard on command?


Link up for the Canadian cialis plug


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 22, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> How do men treat you @Amnesia


They wanna be my friend. But I am a lone wolf introvert so I never make friends. I have ghosted so many GUYS that just wanna be bro friends and grab a drink and pull girls with me

even straight guys tell me I am gl or have nice cheekbones and stuff. They say it in a bro way, not a gay way. Or they call me a prettyboy, most guys are college age and are shocked when I tell em how old I am


----------



## fogdart (Sep 22, 2020)

JustBeCurry said:


> literally so over for manlets


Not over. She was comfortable dating a shorter dude in the first place. He shouldn't have been insecure by tell her not to wear heels. "Just be confident" is not a meme for good looking manlets


----------



## Hades (Sep 22, 2020)

*Quick Tip: You should use the bathmate an hour before the girls come over to get a quick pump of an extra 0.25-0.5 inches of girth.*


----------



## wristcel (Sep 22, 2020)

i don't want you to ever get properly old man! I want you banging 16 year olds forever!!!


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Sep 22, 2020)

brutal reality check while you were fucking some slut all night i was postmaxxing here


----------



## wristcel (Sep 22, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> brutal reality check while you were fucking some slut all night i was postmaxxing here


i was getting ignored by a hot girl on insta


----------



## gaymidget (Sep 22, 2020)

@Amnesia how much did height frauding make a difference? U wrote ur real height down on tinder beforehand?


----------



## Jagged0 (Sep 22, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> brutal reality check while you were fucking some slut all night i was postmaxxing here


85% of .me was posting here last night


----------



## Jagged0 (Sep 22, 2020)

wristcel said:


> i was getting ignored by a hot girl on insta


if you had an extra amount of bone she would've been blowing up your dms instead.


----------



## Deleted member 8699 (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *First off I want to make it clear I don't make these threads to brag. The points of these threads are
> 1. To give members here a real life story example on how I escalate on dates to sex*
> _*2. To give members here any red pills that real Tinder using females drop on my dates
> 3. To give members here hope that even if oldcels like me can bang young hot women, so don't stress if it takes longer than you wish to get your surgeries*_
> ...


0


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 22, 2020)

fogdart said:


> Not over. She was comfortable dating a shorter dude in the first place. He shouldn't have been insecure by tell her not to wear heels. "Just be confident" is not a meme for good looking manlets



*lol but he was friendzoned for 2 years first then got out of the friends zone with a drunken makeout


BTW this girl jokes that the cliche about never dating a guy already in the friendzone should be followed*




gaymidget said:


> @Amnesia how much did height frauding make a difference? U wrote ur real height down on tinder beforehand?




I only started using tinder after I started height frauding so I cant rlly compare. But my last gf told me straight up I would be more attractive if I was taller. I was my normal 5'9'' height the whole time with her


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 22, 2020)

Also if anyone cares, this girl had a landing strip for pubic hair.

THe last two girls I made threads about (white girls) were clean shaven totally


----------



## ChadsAreCool (Sep 22, 2020)

how much money u make?


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> We fuck for the next few hours on and off, she says she came total 6 times through the night.


Is this standard for you? I've heard that women don't orgasm during on night stands most of the time, and you got her to 6 orgasms.


----------



## Hades (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Also if anyone cares, this girl had a landing strip for pubic hair.
> 
> THe last two girls I made threads about (white girls) were clean shaven totally


*I would’ve kicked her out after seeing that ngl*


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 22, 2020)

ChadsAreCool said:


> how much money u make?


This site pays me 500 dollars per tinder story thread I make


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Sep 22, 2020)

*I have said the same thing to you every thread*


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Sep 22, 2020)

Shes psl2.5 ethnic but decent body


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 22, 2020)

wristcel said:


> i don't want you to ever get properly old man! I want you banging 16 year olds forever!!!


the cali age of consent is 18. he can't even bang middle aged 16-17 year olds 😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 22, 2020)

Hades said:


> *I would’ve kicked her out after seeing that ngl*


Honestly tho is there anything more dumb than a landing strip, ur gunna go thru the trouble of shaving it yet LEAVE some just for what purpose? So fucking retarded =. I am gunna ghost this chick tbh. Plus shes not on birth control so i cant even cum in her, this girl is done


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 22, 2020)

fogdart said:


> Maybe you can dispel the dick myth on this forum because you're a forum chad. What doses of viagra and cialis are you taking together? are you not getting any headaches?


Ive experienced no side effects when taking either separately or together

been taking 50mg viag and 60mg cialis together


----------



## wristcel (Sep 22, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> the cali age of consent is 18. he can't even bang middle aged 16-17 year olds 😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭


that sucks.
It's 16 here.

If I was @Amnesia i'd bang these girls who both live 2 mins away


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 22, 2020)

wristcel said:


> that sucks.
> It's 16 here.
> 
> If I was @Amnesia i'd bang these girls who both live 2 mins away
> ...




Yes let me be VERY CLEAR, age of consent is 18 where I live and I follow it strictly. All girls I will bang are 18 or older

I think I ran into an FBI account on PoF girl gave me her number, her profile said it was 20 we start texting and she starts sending pics of her in her underwear (not nude) and says she is 16 but "prefers older guys so its fine"

NICE TRY FBI go fuck urself u glow niggers


----------



## Jagged0 (Sep 22, 2020)

It seems like girls don't go out with guys often on tinder this is the second time a girl says you're her first in a while, does this mean most girls are just on tinder to entertain themselves and have you ever been flaked on?


----------



## fogdart (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Ive experienced no side effects when taking either separately or together
> 
> been taking 50mg viag and 60mg cialis together


That's 3x the maximum daily dose of cialis. RIP to your dick after 40


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 22, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> It seems like girls don't go out with guys often on tinder this is the second time a girl says you're her first in a while, does this mean most girls are just on tinder to entertain themselves and have you ever been flaked on?



I have been flaked on plenty

And who rlly knows..... girls lie, but yea they SAY that they havent been on many dates. It might be true given 90% of the girls are chasing 5% of the guys, theres not enough guys to go around every week


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *She has only dated white guys, but has slept with other hispanic guys, she didnt mention any other races*


I give up man


----------



## 0Ace0 (Sep 22, 2020)

lol @ aspies who say 7 inches is average, this girl could barely even take 7


----------



## alligatordude (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I have been flaked on plenty
> 
> And who rlly knows..... girls lie, but yea they SAY that they havent been on many dates. It might be true given 90% of the girls are chasing 5% of the guys, theres not enough guys to go around every week


where do i get cialis online


----------



## fogdart (Sep 22, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> It seems like girls don't go out with guys often on tinder this is the second time a girl says you're her first in a while, does this mean most girls are just on tinder to entertain themselves and have you ever been flaked on?


it means most girls on tinder want only the top 1-5% of men. the chances of a top 1-5% man also wanting to go on a date with a particular foid is slim because he also has his taste or specs he wants.


----------



## Jagged0 (Sep 22, 2020)

You should honestly record ur dates like PSL youtubers used to do and just blur/blockout the girls face


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 22, 2020)

I gotta go to sleep guys its noon here and I gotta get a fw hours in cause I have a few date prospects tonight as well

Ill continue answering later or PM me if they are questions. (dont PM me to rate u, I dont rate ppl privately)


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 22, 2020)

0Ace0 said:


> lol @ aspies who say 7 inches is average, this girl could barely even take 7


7 isn't average but 5.1 inches isn't the average either in the west. average is close to 6 inches in the west


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Sep 22, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> I was right about the iPhone pill @Enigmatic93
> 
> The girl mentioned it. I am curious how many times Amnesia has gotten looked over solely on the fact he had an Android.


It's just fucking banter. She still fucked him which is all that really matters.


----------



## TURBO (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia, have you ever hooked up with women taller than you? and what were their reactions if so


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I got that part time job literally JUST to be social and put myself out there.
> 
> If u are super autistic and high IQ and analytical and disciplined u can be profitable in trading
> 
> ...


how many hours you put in trading each day?


----------



## fogdart (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I have been flaked on plenty
> 
> And who rlly knows..... girls lie, but yea they SAY that they havent been on many dates. It might be true given 90% of the girls are chasing 5% of the guys, theres not enough guys to go around every week


are you on tinder gold? do you use any boosts?


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Sep 22, 2020)

The more i read the more suifuel i got


----------



## LILMAXILLA (Sep 22, 2020)

penis3 said:


> first
> 
> hates "white people" but fucks white chad


 classic


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Sep 22, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> Cope


no u


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Sep 22, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> It seems like girls don't go out with guys often on tinder this is the second time a girl says you're her first in a while, does this mean most girls are just on tinder to entertain themselves and have you ever been flaked on?


Most girls don’t stay active on tinder for a long time. You need to ideally catch them within a week of them joining. If you fuck them good, they stop actively looking for another dick. Girls legit don’t rack up body counts for no reason. That’s why I don’t believe stats that say women use online dating less than men. They just get what they want within 2 weeks at most. While most dudes stay on it for months.


----------



## Serial Coomer (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *First off I want to make it clear I don't make these threads to brag. The points of these threads are
> 1. To give members here a real life story example on how I escalate on dates to sex*
> _*2. To give members here any red pills that real Tinder using females drop on my dates
> 3. To give members here hope that even if oldcels like me can bang young hot women, so don't stress if it takes longer than you wish to get your surgeries*_
> ...


Bro quick question

What are your body stats ?
Height? Phisique?

Also do you reckon women are more wet for your face or body?


----------



## MrMeeseeksLookAtM (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> these 100 percent are the most real contcts for rlly dark brown eyes, they lighten them up to brown and look realistic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chad @Amnesia , have you tried Siesta Crystal Iris Hazel?? 
Do you think the Gray ones you told me mog??
I want a brighter effect on my eyes but also subtle and for friends and family not notice, do you think people that know me will notice?


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Sep 22, 2020)

Interesting read, it wasn't too long.

Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Hades (Sep 22, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> 7 isn't average but 5.1 inches isn't the average either in the west. average is close to 6 inches in the west


5.5-5.75 BPEL in the west


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 22, 2020)

Hades said:


> 5.5-5.75 BPEL in the west


yeah i remeber seeing 5.7 somewhere, so about right


----------



## Hades (Sep 22, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> yeah i remeber seeing 5.7 somewhere, so about right


Calcsd uses mostly western studies and has it at 5.5-5.75


----------



## nonserviam (Sep 22, 2020)

Height frauding 4 inches and frauding eye color ? Bro you literally crushing it. Mirin this dedication, I need all these frauds to slay


----------



## randomuser2407 (Sep 22, 2020)

You're not an oldcel. Way too many guys here don't understand that as long as you look good, you can still fuck 18 year olds when you're in your 30s and maybe even your 40s, and actually it's way easier when you're older for many guys like me who have a baby face at 22. But of course it sounds like cope at first because you can't see the proof that this scenario will actually happen and that you won't just deteriorate with age instead. But at least in my case, at 22, I get more success with hot 18 year olds than when I was 18. As long as you don't age badly, women tend to prefer men who are much older than they are, and by much older I don't mean 20 years older, but a couple years older still. And this is especially true if you look many years younger than you actually are. The benefit of this is that your ends later than other men but the biggest downside is that it also starts later. The main benefit though of having a later prime is that by that time, you usually have more experience with life and deal with social situations and everything in life way better than when you were younger and you also have more money and your own apartment. Unlike what red pillers believe though, the money isn't what attracts the women, it's the age gap and your looks that really attracts them, since women are always seeking guys who are better than them, so women rarely date men who are many years younger than them unless they are out of options.


----------



## Golang (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> She thinks white privilege is real


It is, being white is like being a God among ethnics


----------



## prettyboycel (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I gotta go to sleep guys its noon here and I gotta get a fw hours in cause I have a few date prospects tonight as well
> 
> Ill continue answering later or PM me if they are questions. (dont PM me to rate u, I dont rate ppl privately)


Can you try picking up girls on instagram? And targeting more good looking ones? Like a 7-8, and see how the conversation goes?


----------



## Tony (Sep 22, 2020)

were u on viegre ?


----------



## Need2Ascend (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I was my normal 5'9'' height the whole time with her


So are you 5'9 or 5'10, and how the fuck can you wear 4 inch lifts I look comical with even 5-6cm shoe+insoles


----------



## TITUS (Sep 22, 2020)

Good good, this thread is much better.
The thing is, what if she asks you to do a striptease for her? 
The whore hates white people but wants to move to Iceland or New Zealand or Spain, women are not even human.


----------



## Jagged0 (Sep 22, 2020)

TITUS said:


> Good good, this thread is much better.
> The thing is, what if she asks you to do a striptease for her?
> The whore hates white people but wants to move to Iceland or New Zealand or Spain, women are not even human.


She says she hates white people to pander in truth if she lived around ethnics she'd suicide within a week, you can tell from her only desiring to date White Men she secretly hates and is scared of ethnics.


----------



## PYT (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> The last 2 girls I fucked (the ones I made threads about) have been blowing up my phone to hang out again and I have been giving these hoes THE ONE WORD RESPONSES the way they do to guys.
> 
> I might hang out with them again, but it will be on my time when I am horny


can you send an example of hitting the girls with one word responses after dates?


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Sep 22, 2020)

Bro u licked her pussy and went in rawe first time?


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Sep 22, 2020)

I have some bad news


----------



## JizzFarmer (Sep 22, 2020)

Over said:


> View attachment 686275
> View attachment 686276
> View attachment 686277


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *First off I want to make it clear I don't make these threads to brag. The points of these threads are
> 1. To give members here a real life story example on how I escalate on dates to sex*
> _*2. To give members here any red pills that real Tinder using females drop on my dates
> 3. To give members here hope that even if oldcels like me can bang young hot women, so don't stress if it takes longer than you wish to get your surgeries*_
> ...


----------



## brainded (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I am running an experiment RN to see how many girls I cn fuck in how short a time now that I just remade my Tinder


Just chad things


----------



## Jagged0 (Sep 22, 2020)

I feel like an addict constantly clicking this thread thinking there is an update from @Amnesia


----------



## brainded (Sep 22, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> You're not an oldcel. Way too many guys here don't understand that as long as you look good, you can still fuck 18 year olds when you're in your 30s and maybe even your 40s, and actually it's way easier when you're older for many guys like me who have a baby face at 22. But of course it sounds like cope at first because you can't see the proof that this scenario will actually happen and that you won't just deteriorate with age instead. But at least in my case, at 22, I get more success with hot 18 year olds than when I was 18. As long as you don't age badly, women tend to prefer men who are much older than they are, and by much older I don't mean 20 years older, but a couple years older still. And this is especially true if you look many years younger than you actually are. The benefit of this is that your ends later than other men but the biggest downside is that it also starts later. The main benefit though of having a later prime is that by that time, you usually have more experience with life and deal with social situations and everything in life way better than when you were younger and you also have more money and your own apartment. Unlike what red pillers believe though, the money isn't what attracts the women, it's the age gap and your looks that really attracts them, since women are always seeking guys who are better than them, so women rarely date men who are many years younger than them unless they are out of options.


Bro do you know what a paragraph is?


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Sep 22, 2020)

It is indeed over


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Sep 22, 2020)

brainded said:


> Bro do you know what a paragraph is?


My mind blanks out when a see a brick wall ignore text like that holy fuck


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 22, 2020)

TURBO said:


> Amnesia, have you ever hooked up with women taller than you? and what were their reactions if so


no, but I want to



MrMeeseeksLookAtM said:


> Chad @Amnesia , have you tried Siesta Crystal Iris Hazel??
> Do you think the Gray ones you told me mog??
> I want a brighter effect on my eyes but also subtle and for friends and family not notice, do you think people that know me will notice?



When it comes to contacts its a fine line, sure we all want bright but then ur trading realisticness
The iris halo line arent realistic imo, I have bought some. The Cloud Gray make ur eyes lighter for sure, my natural color is black eyes basically. PM me about this, I'll show u a pic


Yahyeet said:


> Bro u licked her pussy and went in rawe first time?


Ive done that with all my 100+ hookups, always raw always eat pussy, sometimes raw anal the first time meeting them too. Got an STD test recently, full panel;, no STDs



PYT said:


> can you send an example of hitting the girls with one word responses after dates?



They will hit me up after like "how was ur day" "hey we should hangout again" I'll just say "good" or "yea" but tbh I mostly leave them on reasd for a few days



Vvvvxxxx said:


> Most girls don’t stay active on tinder for a long time. You need to ideally catch them within a week of them joining. If you fuck them good, they stop actively looking for another dick. Girls legit don’t rack up body counts for no reason. That’s why I don’t believe stats that say women use online dating less than men. They just get what they want within 2 weeks at most. While most dudes stay on it for months.



Like my knee jerk reaction is that this is actually true from my experience too with talking to women. But I dunno if that's just me coping


----------



## Jagged0 (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> no, but I want to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When is PT4 coming out?


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 22, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> When is PT4 coming out?


I woke up 20 min ago, its already 8pm I dont think I'm banging anyone tn, I'm way too tired. But who knows, I'm chugging black coffee rn to wake up


----------



## baruch (Sep 22, 2020)

What surgeries have you gotten?


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Sep 22, 2020)

How much facial hair do you have in your pics? Like what length


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Sep 23, 2020)

Truemaxxer said:


> read half and ngl sounds like some reddit larp story


This guy is a liar. He is lying so hard it makes me laugh.


----------



## Bewusst (Sep 23, 2020)

Imagine that fucking whores is considered such an achievement here that these threads get 50+ reacts in less than a day


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Sep 23, 2020)

> *10 minutes into the meeting her she made a comment about the first text we exchanged that I didnt have an iphone and that I should get one*



*brutal iphone pill*
_*
also jfl at this classic case of virtue signaling whore. "muh polyamory, muh veganism, muh racism"
*_
*those dumb whores are literally ALL the fucking same*


----------



## turkproducer (Sep 23, 2020)

hating short men, a common theme among women i see 

i honestly don’t know how you don’t feel like you want to rope from frauding height so much and hearing these blackpilled about height


----------



## turkproducer (Sep 23, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> Imagine that fucking whores is considered such an achievement here that these threads get 50+ reacts in less than a day


it’s not but it’s clearly better than being an incel  

U feel worthless if u can’t even get any attention


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Sep 23, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> Imagine that fucking whores is considered such an achievement here that these threads get 50+ reacts in less than a day


----------



## Patrick Baitman (Sep 23, 2020)

Fr tho, @Amnesia your stories are looksmax motivation for me. All jokes aside I'm mirin hard


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Sep 23, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> hating short men, a common theme among women i see
> 
> i honestly don’t know how you don’t feel like you want to rope from frauding height so much and hearing these blackpilled about height



Indeed, she prolly is also for "muh body positivity" while bashing manlets for something outside of their control. What a fucking hypocritical whore.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 23, 2020)

Ioan said:


> *brutal iphone pill*
> 
> _*also jfl at this classic case of virtue signaling whore. "muh polyamory, muh veganism, muh racism"*_
> 
> *those dumb whores are literally ALL the fucking same*


They're brainwashed by college and having all their news come from social media. This chick kept referencing her college professors and ethics and ethnic studies class, womens studies, etc

I shoulda asked what her professors names were, to see if they were members of The Tribe


----------



## JizzFarmer (Sep 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *The Tribe*


Damn you are smarter than I thought.


----------



## turkproducer (Sep 23, 2020)

Ioan said:


> Indeed, she prolly is also for "muh body positivity" while bashing manlets for something outside of their control. What a fucking hypocritical whore.


this is why i’m getting LL😅


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 23, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> hating short men, a common theme among women i see
> 
> i honestly don’t know how you don’t feel like you want to rope from frauding height so much and hearing these blackpilled about height



Dude I have had women tell me to my face they think ppl with brown eyes are ugly (I have brown eyes but fraud with blue contacts)

At this point I dgaf, it is what it is. Looks theory is all real, it's 95% about looks in female male interactions. There are objective features that make us better looking and therefore perceived as a better person


----------



## wristcel (Sep 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> At this point I dgaf, it is what it is. Looks theory is all real, it's 95% about looks in female male interactions. There are objective features that make us better looking and therefore perceived as a better person


Of course.
I was just talking too a 'PUA' dude online. It's amazing how they cope






believes that looks are irrelevant and just 'use game' instead and get any girl you want lol

He even thinks it applies when messaging strangers on insta LMAO


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Sep 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> They're brainwashed by college and having all their news come from social media. This chick kept referencing her college professors and ethics and ethnic studies class, womens studies, etc
> 
> I shoulda asked what her professors names were, to see if they were members of The Tribe



"The Tribe" JFL, my appreciation for you just doubled.


----------



## Swagwaffle (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Sep 23, 2020)

@Amnesia Really enjoyed each of the threads so far. How's part 4 looking?


----------



## Chad.In.Incel.Body (Sep 23, 2020)

what is "the tribe" ?


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 23, 2020)

Chad.In.Incel.Body said:


> what is "the tribe" ?










@Ioan


----------



## turkproducer (Sep 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Dude I have had women tell me to my face they think ppl with brown eyes are ugly (I have brown eyes but fraud with blue contacts)
> 
> At this point I dgaf, it is what it is. Looks theory is all real, it's 95% about looks in female male interactions. There are objective features that make us better looking and therefore perceived as a better person


tough truth to swallow but yeah ur right

u seriously think you don’t care though? it must get to you sometimes surely, or
maybe you’ve experienced it enough already


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 23, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> tough truth to swallow but yeah ur right
> 
> u seriously think you don’t care though? it must get to you sometimes surely, or
> maybe you’ve experienced it enough already


TBH the way I deal with it is by swearing to never have children. I would prob have brown eye'd medium height kids who are at a huge disadvantage in life to tall blue eyed men.

My genes arent ideal, it is what it is I accept it


----------



## Chad.In.Incel.Body (Sep 23, 2020)

what video games do you cope with?


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 23, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> Interesting read, it wasn't too long.
> 
> Looking forward to the next one.


When are you gonna start slaying on tinder?


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Sep 23, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> When are you gonna start slaying on tinder?


when I move out of my hometown


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Sep 23, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> when I move out of my hometown


are u scared youll see someone you know?


----------



## Entschuldigung (Sep 23, 2020)

BRB reading amnesia's pussy review of the day


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 23, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> when I move out of my hometown


Ok.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> * "just pull out and ....."*


it failed on me once.
never will I use that method again.

But at the same time, condom sex sucks.

Damn.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 23, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> serves them right. Good to hear though that you can easily get them addicted to you like that. Disproves the idea that bluepillers like to say that casual sex can not be the key to relationships.


As a normie-ish tier dude.
The quicker I could manage to get sex, the higher chance of having them as an LTR option.

Because when dating and no sex. She, can walk away without herself feeling bad. She got free attention (and often resources (drinks, entertainment, etc..), and she is a winner.

Because when dating and she had sex. If she walks away without knowing he would be willing to give (some) commitment, she will feel loser. Because, a woman giving sex (for free), but can't get the man to come back for more or into commitment, can't see herselfas valuable enough. because women also derive value/worth sense from commitment offered/given by men.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 23, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> As a normie-ish tier dude.
> The quicker I could manage to get sex, the higher chance of having them as an LTR option.
> 
> Because when dating and no sex. She, can walk away without herself feeling bad. She got free attention (and often resources (drinks, entertainment, etc..), and she is a winner.
> ...


Hmm, but perhaps the cases where you didn't manage to get sex quick was because she wasn't as interested in you in the first place?


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 23, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> As a normie-ish tier dude.
> The quicker I could manage to get sex, the higher chance of having them as an LTR option.
> 
> Because when dating and no sex. She, can walk away without herself feeling bad. She got free attention (and often resources (drinks, entertainment, etc..), and she is a winner.
> ...





Syobevoli said:


> Hmm, but perhaps the cases where you didn't manage to get sex quick was because she wasn't as interested in you in the first place?



There needs to be a PSL term for this predicament. 

If she gives u sex right away shes physically into u, actually sees u as a sexual being...but that could mean shes also a huge slut

If she doesnt give u sex right away up front she could not be sexually turned on by u and is planning to "settle" for u and use u as beta bucks


Obv the ideal would be a girl who genuinely has self control and hold out aa while even with guys shes really sexually attracted to..... but thts pretty rare


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 23, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Hmm, but perhaps the cases where you didn't manage to get sex quick was because she wasn't as interested in you in the first place?


Truth. Or she was, but had more self control and than lost it, because of not sharing the same opinion on when it's the right month to pick the apples from the trees.



Amnesia said:


> Obv the ideal would be a girl who genuinely has self control and hold out aa while even with guys shes really sexually attracted to..... but thts pretty rare


i agree. This is imo the ideal.
My LTR made me wait like 6-7 dates orso, 1.5 month. While I was used that the sex i had happened at or before the 3rd date. Luckily the dates with her were really good, and fun. So it wasn't the annoying activity like it was with 90% of the other cases.

The question I still don't know 100% to answer.
Was she beta buxxing seizing me up, but not sexually interested. Or, was she sexually interested but self controlled.
Probs a bit of both/all.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 23, 2020)

fogdart said:


> Dick coppers on suicide watch "muh 7 inches is average" gtfoh. What seems fishy about these stories is that you come multiple times with every girl you fuck. At age 32, coming 3 times with 3 different girls in 4 days seems very unlikely even on viagra and cialis. Also, why do you color the background of the pictures you post? Lastly, ask to see the ex-bfs or FWBs of the babes you fuck to know whether you mog them PSL-wise.


Keep coping bro.


----------



## I Needed An Alt (Sep 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> yes both, 4 inch lifts and blue contacts


How tall are you? And how tall did you tell her you were? Did she notice that you were suddenly four inches shorter when your shoes came off?


----------



## oldcell (Sep 24, 2020)

Yeah facial hair pill is legit always claimed it
Also, yesterday i slayed and she wante to be dominated at bed
Like every single of them like to be dominated hard
ITs over if u are pasive at bed, it pussy dryer n.1


----------



## ObamasLastName (Sep 29, 2020)

these stories are my insperation brb gonna do 100 reps for each story


----------



## AscendingHero (Mar 23, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> Dn read
> View attachment 686285


LOL


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Apr 29, 2021)

@IwantToLooksMaxx no height for your not-chad face


----------



## .👽. (Apr 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> *First off I want to make it clear I don't make these threads to brag. The points of these threads are
> 1. To give members here a real life story example on how I escalate on dates to sex*
> _*2. To give members here any red pills that real Tinder using females drop on my dates
> 3. To give members here hope that even if oldcels like me can bang young hot women, so don't stress if it takes longer than you wish to get your surgeries*_
> ...


Is your PP 7inch Bonepressed?

Mirin shes actually hot


----------

